# Another G0704 Cnc Conversion



## MontanaAardvark (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been a member here for just about a year, now, but I see I haven't posted much.  I remember joining before going to Cabin Fever last year, but my profile says it was January of last year.  

It's a bit of a story, but I got a G0704 and LMS3540 lathe to go with my A2Z CNC/Sherline mill and Sherline lathe.  My plan was to have a dream shop when I retired in a couple of years.  I wasn't sure I wanted to go CNC on the G0704 and debated DROs vs. CNC for a while.  I made a couple of little projects running the mill manually while I thought about it.  I looked at the low cost DROs that look like large digital calipers and the ones folks like DRO Pros sell.  I thought I could go CNC for not much more than a DRO Pro system, so I grabbed Hoss' DVD and got started.    

Along the way, a totally unexpected thing happened.  The place I worked for offered an incentive package to retire early, and I retired in December.  Since then I' ve been working on a major project around the house, and using my Sherline CNC to cut all the parts to CNC my Griz.  Before I retired, I got the 12 threaded standoffs done.  I took a long time to do them, since I don't have much experience.  After I retired, I used the mill to cut the motor mounts to size, and the Sherline system to drill holes, counterbore and cut out the center holes.  



Before retirement was even an option, I bought the motors, the electronics and everything (I think!) I need to do the conversion.  I just finished the house project and now I plan to spend the next few months making the CNC system.    My plans are to turn it into a system with a cabinet that can run a mister or even flood cooler.   I'm hoping to have it finished by next winter.  I'm in Florida; summer is a good time to stay indoors making things on your machines.  The rest of y'all can work outdoors in the summer.    

I figured I'd post here, in the hopes it will be good for someone.  As I go along, I'll post more. 


Bob


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice. Look forward to your progress on this.


----------



## cozmogeek (Mar 26, 2016)

Your parts look better than mine.


----------

